# Colonial Retriever Field Trial Club Lic. Trial



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

It is has been extremely wet in the trial area , this past week. Please stay on the roads , do not drive on the fields .
Please stay off the alfalfa located behind Dr. Dean's house ( on the left after passing through the stone wall) ,no parking or airing of dogs. Please drive slowly while on the grounds , Peakebrook is a working farm , be careful around livestock and farm machinery.Please be extra careful when passing Dr. Dean's house as he and Cindy have dogs of their own.
I will try to post stake locations as soon as I have info. 
Good Luck to all entered.


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

Open will be in the field behind Dr. Dean's house . Derby will be in the hay lot by the goose pond.


----------



## Dick Jennings (Mar 19, 2007)

Bob, can you provide a little more info on the location of the hay lot, derby. Thank you.


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

Enter on Castle Rock Rd. , go past Dr. Dean's house , through the stonewall , go straight, at bottom of the hill bear left at fork and follow to the end , tech pond and goose pond at end.I'm not on the grounds but signs should be posted.


----------



## Dick Jennings (Mar 19, 2007)

Bob, thank you!


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

For Saturday, Qualifying will be at hay lot by the goose pond where the Derby was, Amateur will be at the Hickey farm (field on top of the hill with the stone walls ) , Open will be at the wood duck pond.


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Derby results?


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Derby results. Sorry for the delay just got home. Long ride.

1st 6 Yankee handled by Mike C.
2nd 10 Jetty O/H Bob W
3rd 14 Will O/H Susan L
4th 2 Jack O/H Rainer F

res jam 3 Blue O/H Ronald G
jams 5, 8, 11, 12, 13

What a great day. Long but having good people to spend it with makes it worth it!!!


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Congratulation Bob. Way to go.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations Mike on that win, and Bob with that second. Did that get you on the derby list?


----------



## paigekjones (May 27, 2011)

does anyone have open callbacks?


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Congratulations to Bob and Jetty on making the Derby List! Also Yankee and Mike on the Win!-Paul


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

paul young said:


> Congratulations to Bob and Jetty on making the Derby List! Also Yankee and Mike on the Win!-Paul


Ditto Congrats to Bob & Mike. Two thumbs up to Rainer & Jack on the Derby 4th!

M


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

Go Jetty and Bob. Nice to see that little girl doing so well.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Any news on the Q. and open?


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Open.....1. Mesa...Jim Smith
2. Bug...Margo
3. Ella.....yours truly
4. Mickey...Forry
Jams....Harry and Ritz


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...377.1073741830.100007812662510&type=3&theater


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Chris Videtto said:


> Open.....1. Mesa...Jim Smith
> 2. Bug...Margo
> 3. Ella.....yours truly
> 4. Mickey...Forry
> Jams....Harry and Ritz


Huge Congratulations to Jim and "Mesa"


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Way to go Doc on the Open win!! Congrats Chris on Ella's 3rd!!!!!!!



M


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

Any Q Results?


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Or the AM?


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

were you boycotting me?


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Never!! Just too early. Heard that you set up a nice test. Would have loved to run under you.

do have the placements?


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

Congrats Mike and Yankee. way to go Chris. Open 3rd!!


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

Results posted on entryexpress. 
Thanks to all our judges and workers that did a great job with tough weather conditions.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

mostlygold said:


> Congrats Mike and Yankee. way to go Chris. Open 3rd!!


Thanks Dawn.....she is really coming on and running great!

Bob, congrats on Derby placement. I wish I could of seen you run!!


----------

